# Pigeon.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Just shot a pigeon.. he is on a roof.. a little boy i didnt see looked and saw me ahoot him, i dont know if i should retrieve it now because i dont want to give the neighbors little boy nightmares... man that sucks..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

And the roof is 15 meters high.. (its a roof that we keep hay for our horses under it)

So far this day sucks.. 
I killed a pigeon--- on the roof.
I killed a pest parrot--- stuck somewhere in the bamboo and its all the same color so i cant find it.
I killed a sparrow--- he joined the parrot.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I would just retrieve it and if he has any questions it's dinner.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, I agree with Nicholson. Kids should not be shielded from the realities of life and death. They need to know from an early age where their food comes from ... and it ain't the grocery store!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

My kids love it! Almost morbid..."can we cut the brain out?!"...uhh, no!

I wish I had some pigeons to knock around out here. The only ones I have seen are, of course, in the city. May need to ask some farmers for permissions.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Wouldn't it be worse for him to see you kill it just to kill it instead of killing and harvesting it to eat?

I know what you mean though. Whenever me and my cousin get cats off our trotline and bank poles we keep them in a livebox so we can clean them all at once at the end of the weekend. If the guys next to us have little kids over it feels kinda wrong to just start smacking fish in the head.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I agree with Charles, I was exposed at very young age and I have exposed my boys to death/butchering. They all can butcher a rabbit start to finish ( I dispatch and do start ) but they can skin and gut one.....My point being is maybe teach the boy how to hunt/fish and cook. It may save his life one day.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Thats right, that kids should know where the food comes from, but im thinking about the trauma that seeing a pigeon full of blood can leave in a 4/5 year old brain..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Dan Hoopes said:


> I agree with Charles, I was exposed at very young age and I have exposed my boys to death/butchering. They all can butcher a rabbit start to finish ( I dispatch and do start ) but they can skin and gut one.....My point being is maybe teach the boy how to hunt/fish and cook. It may save his life one day.


My boy is 7 months old, i dont want to expose him to death of anything but fish until he is 6 or 7. The reason that fish is the only thing i allow is that they are so diffrent from us humans, next on the list are birds, and then rabbits and hogs and .... teaching the neighbors boy is something that i will never do because his mother is vegetrian.. so if he would bring 10 pigeons home and tell her that i tought him.... im a dead man walking


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Woodie said:


> And the roof is 15 meters high.. (its a roof that we keep hay for our horses under it)
> 
> So far this day sucks..
> I killed a pigeon--- on the roof.
> ...


good thing the week's comming to an end ey? )) All the best Woodie!


----------

